# My Halloween Music Collection



## lex (Apr 24, 2005)

I never new how many CDs I collected over the years. Some I bought and yes some I shamefully downloaded. Anyways heres my crazy list. Let me know if yu have a favorite here.

13 Days of Halloween
50 Minutes Of Spooky Halloween Sounds
Creepers [Original Soundtrack]
Dark Matter by Antonio Gonzalez, Jr
Danny Elfmans Complete Score Collection (some are not spooky)
Desert Winds
Disney's Thrilling Chilling Halloween Sound Effects (classic!)
Dr Blood (freaky story)
Drews Haunted House Horrors (this is my ultimate favorite, the scariest I heard)
Freak Parade by Ron Marks
Fright Night [Soundtrack]
Goblins & Ghouls
Goosebumps - Sounds of Halloween
Graveyard Terror
Hallmark Halloween
Halloween Haunted House by BCI Music
Halloween Havoc - Sound Effects by K-Tel
Halloween Horrors
Halloween Howls
Halloween Hysteria
Halloween Night
Halloween Sound Effects by Laserlight
Halloween Sounds (japan) very freaky stuff
Halloween Sounds Of Horror
Halloween Sounds Of Horror 2
Halloween Spooky Sounds by Sound F
Halloween Story of Horror by Doctor Death
Haunted Horror Sounds - Spooky Sound Effects
Haunted House by Columbia River
Horror & Terror, Vol. 1
Horror & Terror, Vol. 2
Horror Circus www.horrorcircus.com
House of Horror
Kevin McCurdy's 25 Years Of Fears
Kevin McCurdys Haunted Mansion
Krimxin's Home Made Halloween Crap (very cool theme music)
Martha Stewarts Spooky Scary Sounds for Halloween
Midnight Circus (i play this in my car)
Music For Your Nightmare by Total Recording
Outer Space Music
Pumpkinland I & II by Mark Harvey
Rain Station - Dark Ride
Scary Sound Effects
Scary Sound Effects - Nightmarish Noise for Halloween
Scary Sounds
Scary Sounds by The Paper Magic Group, Inc
Scary Sounds For Scary People 5.1 CD & DVD
Scary Sounds For Your Haunted House
Scary Sounds Of Halloween
Scary Theme Songs (home made)
Screamin' Halloween Sounds good'ol K-Tel
Screeches Clanks & Howls
Son Of Scary Sound Effects
Sounds of a Haunted House - Night in a Graveyard
Sounds Of Horror, Sci-Fi, The Weird
Sounds of Science Fiction
Sounds To Make You Shiver
Space Invasion
Spooky Hollow
Spooky Sounds
The Haunted House by Laserlight
The Phantom Organ
Torture Zone- Sounds to Terrorize
Totally Gross Sound F-X From Hell
Trick Or Treat
Twisters & Other Sounds of Destruction (not halloween but freaky!!!)

Thats my small collection of halloween music!!
edited: I added a few details


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Ahhhh a kindrid soul!!

I knew as soon as I saw Totally Gross SFX from Hell I was in good company! (Isn't that a great disk!!)

I just picked up all the Petruccelli discs this year and am very impressed, have enjoyed Dark Matter a lot as well...


Are your files ripped to MP3 or all still in disk form??


----------



## lex (Apr 24, 2005)

CDs and all have been ripped (that already has been) Check your PM


----------



## gps (Jan 18, 2006)

What a great list. I too am a halloween music junkie. I have been micro broadcasting my songs via a FM transmitter to the whole neighborhood. I would be interested in your collection if you would like to share!
Greg


----------



## lex (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm always up for sharing


----------



## vacuousmiss (Oct 4, 2006)

*my list*

Here is my list of albums, sorry not as big as lex's!! Oh and you can probably tell from this, I am aware of scarstuff!

*MUSIC*:
Al Zanino - The Vampire Speaks
Alfred Hitchcock - Music to Be Murdered By
The Boston Pops - Classics from the Crypt
Columbia Playtime Records - Spooky Music for Spooky Occasions
Creepy Clyde - Spooky Town
Dean Gitter - Ghost Ballads
Disney - Halloween Songs & Sounds (also some sfx)
Don Hinson & the Rigamorticians - Monster Dance Party
Frankenstein & the All-Star Monster Band - self-titled (I think)
Frankie Stein & His Ghouls - Ghoul Music
Frankie Stein & His Ghouls - Introducing...
Frankie Stein & His Ghouls - Monster Melodies
Frankie Stein & His Ghouls - Monster Sounds & Dance Music
Frankie Stein & His Ghouls - Shock! Terror! Fear!
The Ghastly Ones - A-Haunting We Will Go-Go
The Ghastly Ones - All-Plastic Assembly Kit
The Ghouls - Dracula's Deuce
The Gorehounds - Halloween Everywhere
Halloween Stomp - self-titled (I think)
Hans Conreid & Alice Pearce - Monster Rally
Kid Stuff Repertory Company - Mostly Ghostly
KidzBop - Halloween
Mannheim Steamroller - Halloween
Mannheim Steamroller - Halloween Monster Mix
The Munsters - self-titled
Oscar Brand & His Young Friends - Trick or Treat: Hallowe'en Celebrated in Story & Song (some spoken too obviously)
Scary Stuff - Ghoularama
Scary Stuff - Spook Party
Sounds - Music for Monsters
(Soundtrack) - Hocus Pocus
The Tombstones - Halloween Dance Party Music
The Vampires - At the Monster Ball
Wade Denning & Frank Daniels - Sounds of Terror!
Wade Denning & Kay Lande - Halloween: Games, Songs, & Stories (some spoken too, of course)
The Wonderland Singers - Spooky Halloween


*MUSIC COMPILATIONS* (various artists):
alabamudclay - Sounds from the Vault
Elvira - Vinyl Macabre: Oldies But Ghoulies Vol. I (anyone know about more volumes?)
Mastermix - Halloween (mostly mixes, some sfx at the end)
Monster Mashup - The Bride of the Monster Mashup
Monster Mashup - The Evil Twin of the Monster Mashup
Monster Mashup - The Son of the Monster Mashup
Oddball Auditorium - Halloween 2000 (mashups)
Oddio Overplay - Ghouls with Attitude I
Oddio Overplay - Ghouls with Attitude II (can't wait for this year's)


*SPOKEN WORD* (stories, sound from TV specials, etc.):
Disney - The Adventures of Ichabod Crane (from DVD)
Hanna-Barbera - Monster Shindig
Hanna-Barbera - Winsome Witch in It's Magic
Vince Guaraldi - It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown
Vincent Price - A Coven of Witches' Tales
Vincent Price - A Graveyard of Ghost Tales
Vincent Price - A Hornbook for Witches
Vincent Price - Tales of Witches, Ghosts, and Goblins


*SFX*:
D. Records - Halloween Sounds & Music for Your Parties, Trick-or-Treaters, & School Festivals
Irving Fink - Halloween Havoc
Martha Stewart Living - Spooky Scary Sounds for Halloween
Pickwick Records - Sounds to Make You Shiver
Soundbytes - Sounds of Horror
Sounds - Hallowe'en Spooky Sounds
Sounds - Spooky Sounds
Symphonette - A Night in a Haunted House / A Night in a Graveyard (narrated)


And I have more albums if you count things like Phantom of the Opera, Rocky Horror, other things that are not specifically about Halloween.  I also have lots of singles both specifically about Halloween and not, this is just a list of my complete albums.


----------



## lex (Apr 24, 2005)

Awesome List and since the weekend is here. I'm sure my list will be edited with scarstuff heehee


----------



## gryffin13 (Oct 25, 2006)

I might have missed it but no one seemed to have the Halloween Theme on their list. It is one of the all time great halloween music.


----------



## gryffin13 (Oct 25, 2006)

gps said:


> I have been micro broadcasting my songs via a FM transmitter to the whole neighborhood.
> Greg


I was interested in doing the same. How complicated/ expensive is it to get it going. Is it worth it for someone who has never done so before? I would love to know all aout it.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

gryffin13 said:


> I might have missed it but no one seemed to have the Halloween Theme on their list. It is one of the all time great halloween music.


http://my.opera.com/indrid cold/blog/


Links to full album downloads

Halloween 5
Halloween 4
Halloween 2
Halloween

and on page 2
Halloween 20th Anniv edition
Halloween 3


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Rich B said:


> http://my.opera.com/indrid cold/blog/
> 
> 
> Links to full album downloads
> ...


Looks like they've killed some of the links already, damn!


----------



## lex (Apr 24, 2005)

15 years later.... 3 boys and a baby girl. I lost my whole collection when my computer died. I am slowly trying to find all I had on my list. Happy Halloween 2019 people!


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been collecting Halloween audio since 1973. Here are a few of my titles: http://siysradio.com/albums.html


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

It's always good to have your stuff ripped at the highest quality and on an external hard drive.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks again siys.


siys said:


> I've been collecting Halloween audio since 1973. Here are a few of my titles: http://siysradio.com/albums.html


Thanks again siys. I have been working on getting all the way through your list since you first posted it. The good new is you keep updating it. The bad news is you keep updating it Hopefully I can make it all the way through some time!


----------



## PirateBeowolf (Sep 19, 2021)

lex said:


> I never new how many CDs I collected over the years. Some I bought and yes some I shamefully downloaded. Anyways heres my crazy list. Let me know if yu have a favorite here.
> 
> 13 Days of Halloween
> 50 Minutes Of Spooky Halloween Sounds
> ...


Do you still have this collection stored online?


----------

